# Own War Dogs on Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray and DVD on November 22 or Own It Early on Digital HD on November 11!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Jonah Hill and Miles Teller fire up big-time laughs.”

—Peter Travers, Rolling Stone



HUSTLE YOUR WAY TO THE AMERICAN DREAM WHEN

*WAR DOGS*

ARRIVES ONTO ULTRA HD BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on November 11

Blu-ray debuts on November 22



Burbank, CA, October 6, 2016 – Get in on the action when “War Dogs” arrives onto Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD. From director Todd Phillips (“The Hangover” trilogy) comes “War Dogs,” starring Oscar® nominee Jonah Hill (“The Wolf of Wall Street,” “Moneyball”) and Miles Teller (“Whiplash,” the “Divergent” trilogy). The film also stars Oscar nominee Bradley Cooper (“American Sniper,” “American Hustle”) and Ana de Armas (“Knock Knock”).



The screenplay is by Stephen Chin, Todd Phillips, and Jason Smilovic, based on the Rolling Stone article titled “Arms and the Dudes,” by Guy Lawson. Mark Gordon (“Steve Jobs”), Todd Phillips and Bradley Cooper are the producers, with David Siegel and Bryan Zuriff serving as executive producers.



“War Dogs” will be available on November 22 on Ultra HD Blu-ray for $44.95, Blu-ray for $29.98 and DVD for $28.98. The Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack features the film on Ultra HD Blu-ray disc in 4K with HDR, a Blu-ray disc with special features in HD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. The Blu-ray includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc with a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*, and the DVD features the film in standard definition. Fans can also own “War Dogs” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on November 11.



SYNOPSIS



Based on a true story, “War Dogs” follows two friends in their early 20s (Hill and Teller) living in Miami Beach during the Iraq War who exploit a little-known government initiative that allows small businesses to bid on U.S. Military contracts. Starting small, they begin raking in big money and are living the high life. But the pair gets in over their heads when they land a 300 million dollar deal to arm the Afghan Military—a deal that puts them in business with some very shady people, not the least of which turns out to be the U.S. Government.





BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“War Dogs” Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack and Blu-ray contain the following special features:

General Phillips: Boots on the Ground
War Dogs: Access Granted
Pentagon Pie



“War Dogs” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Pentagon Pie



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On November 11, “War Dogs” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On November 22, “War Dogs” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray $29.98

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 22, 2016

EST Street Date: November 11, 2016

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 114 minutes

Rating: Rated R for language throughout, drug use and some sexual references

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

